# Heidita pasó los 1000!!!



## Just_Wil

Congratulaciones para Heidita que pasó los 1000 posts en Wordreference, excelente trabajo!.


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA HEIDITA!!!!  

Gracias por tus estupendos mensajes. 

Alundra.


----------



## ElaineG

Mazel Tov, and another 1000 more!


----------



## elmoch

Felicidades, Heidita, de todo corazón.
Podremos ser rivales, pero nunca enemigos.


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, Heidita!

Pese a que mis tildes te vuelven loca, nos llevamos bien, ¿eh? 

Te invitaría a una cerveza, pero desde aquí es algo difícil.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

¡Felices primeros 1000, Heidita!


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations Heidita!​ 
and​ 
 Many Thanks  ​ 
*%%%%%%%%%*​ 

From ME too!​ 
​ 


*La Reine V*​


----------



## Mei

¡Felicidades Heidita!

Mei


----------



## danielfranco

Muchas felicidades, Heidi.
Ya lo sabemos: no has de callar. Mil gracias por eso.
Dan F.


----------



## maxiogee

Well done, heidita


----------



## heidita

I think I should say something, but I really dont know how to thank you all for you kindness and friendship shown. Thank you my dear Pimpy for noticing first and special thanks to all the people who have thought of me . 

Really, this forum has given me great pleasure and fun and I have also learned a lot of new vocabulary (especially slang) which I wasn't even aware of. 

Pero he tenido felicitaciones de gente con los que no me he portado ni siquiera especialmente bien, en lo que se ve la calidad humana de las personas en este maravilloso foro.

Bueno, antes de emocionarme, un abrazo muy fuerte a todos y muchas gracias. Thank you dearly.


----------



## Ralf

Das ging aber schnell! Alles Gute zum ersten Tausender.

Ralf


----------



## heidita

Danke Ralf, bald bist du mit den 2000 dran!!!


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much, Heidita.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Congrats and thanks for asking so many interesting questions and sparking such enlightening debates!


----------



## heidita

Fernando y Residente, me alegro mucho que os hayáis acordado de mi.
Residente, I love a good fight!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Heidita!*


----------

